# Wii advice?



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

The kids want a Wii for Christmas, and as I know nothing about them, can you guys give me some (basic) advice?

Simple things like, do they come with two controllers or do you need to purchase additional ones? Wii Sport...what is it and what additional hardware is needed for it? Do any retailers do good bundle deals, or come highly recommended?

Thanks in anticipation folks...:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

I was lookgin to get one for my girl friend and when i was looking most places were the same price.it only comes with one controller however there is a game you can buy and you get a controller with it so your basically getting a game and a controller cheaper than it would be to buy them seperate.

im fairly sure wii sports will work straight out of the box but there are different bats etc you can get for them.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

woolworths currently have £20 off the RRP of £179.99, currys were doing a buddle of console and any game for £179.99 last week. There seems to be a strong possibility that morrisons are doing an offer on console games starting monday 8th, 50% off all games in the top ten on any format, but not 100% confirmed yet :thumb:
Play have a few kiddy friendly games starting at £9.99, play are also selling Wii play for £27.99, thats the game that comes with the free remote.. everywhere else is £34.99, a remote on its own is £29.99 so its a bit of a bargain really.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

leon20v said:


> thats the game that comes with the free remote.. everywhere else is £34.99, a remote on its own is £29.99 so its a bit of a bargain really.


cheers mate couldnt remember what it was called:thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

As said above get the Wii Play as thats got extra little games like Wii Sports and comes with a free controller so you have 2 then

Its really good with both those games and two controllers  Free net, where you can download LOTS of other little old skool games from earlier Nintendo's which is brilliant 

The games are cheaper on this format with alot of new games at £20 like the Beach sports and games like that so its good for entertainment at lower prices than 360/PS3 

Its a GREAT family console and i guarantee that you'll be playing bowling most of Chistmas Day if you get one :thumb:


----------



## B_Walker (Aug 21, 2008)

Well iv had mine now since xmas and its great

With the wii console, you get the wii, a wii remote, and wii sports

~I dont think a Wii Numchuk comes with it, so its best to get one of those, a good deal is wii play, its a good game with lots of mini games and comes with a free wii remote as well.

The wii jacket is good to get enables you to hold them better, the add ons like tennis racket are not essential.

Overall a good console that is good for being different compared to the 360 and ps3


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

got our Wii a while ago, and also bought extra hand set and then two numchuks too. Then the Mrs bought me Wii FiT for my birthday too, so now we have loads to do.

Its great fun, and if you try enough, its hard work too


----------



## dazsti (Sep 20, 2008)

A very good game for the wii is Mario Kart (includes Wii Wheel),look up the reviews for it.
The best selling wii game at the moment is-De Blob.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just to clarify - you DO get a Nunchuck with the console - a post above suggests you don't

I love mine. I haven't got into Console gaming again since I stopped using my PS2 and Gamecube. I moved over to PC gaming, but the constant upgrading means it's lost it's appeal to me.

My main issue with consoles was aiming in FPS games with a pad - the Wii addresses this, AND has some classic Nintendo magic - something lost on XB and PS3.

Also, re-playing some of the older games from the Wii Store Channel is great!! Reliving my youth!!

Get one. Get Mario Galaxy, Zelda and Metroid and you won't regret it.


----------

